# new and need help



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi! Im new to owning tortoises ive had turtles being from oklahoma you find them everywhere anyways i just got pne my sister in laws boss had hatchlings that literally hatched today anf i need to know what kind it is so i can know how to property care for my new hatchling please help


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

That is a picture of the tortoise


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like a gopher tortoise . I could be wrong but I think Im right . Yvonne, Tom, and Kelly can tell you 100%.


----------



## CourtneyG (Aug 27, 2014)

If it is a Gopher, is it legal to own them? I know Alabama and Georgia it is.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Depending on what state she's in .


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Im in california and idk what the rules are for here like i said my sister in laws boss has tortoises and when he gets eggs he gives them away no selling of any sort so idk. Im just not sure what type of tortoise this is and was wondering i asked my sister in law and well she isnt the brightest when it comes to pets and just tells me oh idk just a tortoise


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2014)

Since you're in California, it's more than likely a desert tortoise - Gopherus agassizii. They are protected here in CA, but it is legal for you to have. Once it reaches about 3 years of age you can apply for a permit for it.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Then it is a gopher tortoise and it isn't illegal to own you just can't breed or sell them . You will have to get a permit . Yvonne will be the one to ask . Give her a pm she'll help you with everything you need to know . But for now I would set it up in an enclosure at 80º with water bowl.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

Can you post some more pics? Maybe a front view showing the face? Its awfully big and light colored to be a Desert Tortoise, but the leg scales do look DT. For the next week or so you need to set it up in a plastic shoe box with a few holes drilled in the sides for ventilation. Use damp (not wet) paper towels on the bottom, and keep some greens in there even if it seems like he doesn't eat them. Soak the baby for 5 minutes a day in warm shallow water while you put in fresh paper towels and greens. Keep the box somewhere warm. 85-90 degrees is good. Keep doing this until the yolk sac is fully absorbed and the umbilical scar is all closed up. After that house them like this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
This care sheet is for russians, but I care for DTs EXACTLY the same. DTs can be offered a bit more grass in the diet than I do for russians.

Please read this one too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

OH! Hello and welcome too!

Glad you are here and trying to learn how to care for your new baby.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 27, 2014)

Well it took you long enough Tom .haha but you beat Yvonne to the punch .haha OooYeah welcome to the forum.


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Is this one better? And yes i wanna learn more about them i love turtles and tortoises always have just have never lived where i xould have a tortoise before so this is my first time owning one. Thanks for helping its very much appreciated and needed.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

The color is still throwing me off a bit, but that is a DT.

Please be aware that almost everything you read about them or here from vets, experts and even the CTTC is a recipe for dehydration, damaged internal organs, stunting, kidney stones and death in some cases. Water and humidity is NOT the enemy! And they don't live out in the open on the hot dry desert ground. They are very good at finding microclimates and underground retreats in the wild to avoid dehydration. A dry tank with a hot bulb and rabbit pellets and no soaks, is NOT replicating "natural" conditions for this or any other species. I am SOOOOOOO glad you found US first and your baby will be too.


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Heres one with a pen next to it sorry i dont have a ruler or anything. He has 5 claws in front and 3 in the back.


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

So should i get a heating lamp im going friday tp get things i need i dont wanna get a tank too big yet bc this was kinda a last minute thing i found out today my sister in law was brining it and my husband is the only one getting a check so i want to know the minimum needs for now bc yes later i plan on upgrading but for now i can only get the minimum required and what about food what kinda food do i give it i have lettuce is that ok?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

Read my above post. You only need a .99 cent shoe box right now. No heat lamp yet. You have got to keep the yolk sac damp and on a soft substrate like the paper towels I mentioned. He is not ready to be in an enclosure yet. The shoe box is called a "brooder box" and you will likely need it for at least a week.

_After_ that point you can get a large plastic tub or something similar and then you will need to set up a proper enclosure with a heat lamp and all that.


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok i wasnt sure if that was it or if you were talking about a russian so i was just checking what about food wise though?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

deiandra said:


> Ok i wasnt sure if that was it or if you were talking about a russian so i was just checking what about food wise though?



Food wise they need certain weeds, leaves , grass and succulents. I try to avoid grocery store foods. Here are some suggestions, but you have some time to figure this out since its such a young baby and likely won't eat for a few more days. But put greens in the brooder box anyway:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

.


Tom said:


> Food wise they need certain weeds, leaves , grass and succulents. I try to avoid grocery store foods. Here are some suggestions, but you have some time to figure this out since its such a young baby and likely won't eat for a few more days. But put greens in the brooder box anyway:
> Mulberry leaves
> Grape vine leaves
> Hibiscus leaves
> ...


Ok. Ill check about how long before they will actually eat. And is there anything at the petstore that would be good food wise?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2014)

Some start nibbling in the brooder box right away. Others take a while to start eating. I leave greens in there so they don't nibble on the damp paper towels. Usually within two to three weeks of hatching they are eating pretty good.

You can get the Zoomed Grassland tortoise chow at the pet store. Some stores sell Mazuri too. Both of these are good to mix with your greens. You can buy some spring mix or endive and mix it soaked ZooMed pellets once he's in a regular enclosure and starts eating well. I start introducing weeds and leaves and things right away in the brooder box. This way they are not picky later on.


----------



## deiandra (Aug 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> Some start nibbling in the brooder box right away. Others take a while to start eating. I leave greens in there so they don't nibble on the damp paper towels. Usually within two to three weeks of hatching they are eating pretty good.
> 
> You can get the Zoomed Grassland tortoise chow at the pet store. Some stores sell Mazuri too. Both of these are good to mix with your greens. You can buy some spring mix or endive and mix it soaked ZooMed pellets once he's in a regular enclosure and starts eating well. I start introducing weeds and leaves and things right away in the brooder box. This way they are not picky later on.




Ok thank you i will defiantly look for those things at the petstore friday i really appreciate you help. I will definitely take all advice into account being that im new to this i really appreciate it guys!! Ya'll are awesome and very kind nonjudgmental people too.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad you are happy here. Our common interest is the tortoises and I think most people are to for the benefit of the tortoises, so we are all pretty united. This forum is a pretty unique and special place. I hope that being here results in you having a long happy relationship with a very healthy well cared for tortoise.


----------

